# Almost salvaged a nice boat



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked like a salvage opportunity but alas was not to be... turned out to be 2 divers who left the boat unattended and with no dive flag....No salvage this time, will wait til there's more current in the future and see then.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Idiots will be idiots. I will be the first to admit to being a previous idiot myself!!!! I will never dive without a bubble watcher again. Used to do it fairly regularly. But being young and dumb catches up to some. Others such as myself get lucky in order to get a little older and wiser. Even with a bubble watcher I dive with my SPOT device in a pressure container just in case I get separated.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

spot in a pressure container - Telum Pisces

That's a good idea! what do you use to put it in??


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

BIGRIGZ said:


> spot in a pressure container - Telum Pisces
> 
> That's a good idea! what do you use to put it in??


It's just a container that's rated down to 150 feet. Found it online a while back.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Another option is a handheld, waterproof VHF radio in a rated bag or box. They are bulkier, and lower power, but can talk straight to boat..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

redlegs said:


> Another option is a handheld, waterproof VHF radio in a rated bag or box. They are bulkier, and lower power, but can talk straight to boat..


They make a waterproof and pressure proof vhf specially for divers already. I just like the spot in case I'm out of vhf range. Not much range from a handheld device at the surface.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like they have added gps to the devices now.

http://www.nautiluslifeline.com/aboutus


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Firefish has one of those.... he's been bringing it out but but luckily never needed it... in the fog last week Scott got it out & bang, dead battery....it's said 97% charge every time except Saturday....our bad on that... good concept though....


----------



## ShortRound (Mar 4, 2014)

That would have been a nice find!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Salvage*

The Nautilus also has satellite distress signaling, broadcasting your coordinates, for location, in case no one answers VHF.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

In addition to requiring a bubble watcher, I would suggest that you have a bubble watchar that is generally knowledgable of your scuba diving profile, capable of operating the VHF radio and capable of operating the boat in the event that something happens.

I left my girlfriend on the boat last summer only to later realize that after the boat floated away (with her in it) due to a poorly set anchor that she was only capable of raising the USCG on channel 16 and nothing else. Luckily for us, there was another boat on the dive site and we hopped on their boat thus saving our collective arses.

Lesson learned.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I really take offense to you guys call me names :yes: I do it
I also have a 26 pound anchor in 20 foot of chain along with putting out a long tagline of the rear of the boat


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wow. That lifeline is only $299! What a fantastic insurance policy.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> I really take offense to you guys call me names :yes: I do it
> I also have a 26 pound anchor in 20 foot of chain along with putting out a long tagline of the rear of the boat


Well, damn.... Sorry to offend but it is what it is...at least when somebody picks you up floating in the gulf then your boat should still be where you left it..


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> But being young and dumb _*(and fearless)*_catches up to some. Others such as myself get lucky in order to get a little older and wiser.


Lots of truth there, and I'm sure glad to have made it to the ripe old age of 54.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I rather dive solo than leave the boat unattended.

Make sure the bubble watcher understands that he can fish after the divers are up. :yes: 

Divers...tell your bubble watcher what you planned dive time is before you go overboard.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

hey Clint I think we all do dumb things occasionallyI've never hit the sand at the tenaco with 32%02 yet


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> hey Clint I think we all do dumb things occasionallyI've never hit the sand at the tenaco with 32%02 yet


Ouch, touché.... Who told you that?..... Lol.... No real damage from that at all just a little twitchy sometimes.... Did I mention it was a stud gag down there...


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

it's all in fun !just because something is dangerous and you may not do it Doesnt mean someone else is an idiot for doing it ! come on people jump out of perfectly good airplanes with a little parachute hoping that it will open ! I think going diving with no bubble watcher is less dangerous than that ! if you noticed I did say yet! if I seen a grouper the size of the one you shot down there I may try it now that I know it can be done!:yes:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

and in addition when other divers go along diving on my boat I do not make them go down on the first dive and leave the boat empty but I do tell them I am going on this dive your welcome to wait here until I get back but I can't promise I won't shoot all the big fish :whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Clint did not mention that the boat in the pic was 25 miles out....on a foggy day, with very little boat traffic ....and late in the day to boot.

I'm sure we would have some very good evidence that this is a bad idea....if the divers that got bit doing it last year...had manned up and talked about it instead of burying the story......and getting their friends to act like we were wrong to want other people to know about the incident.

Guess we will just have to wait until the next time it happens.
Hopefully they will be able to tell the tale!

I'll solo dive all day long....because I know here will be a boat to come get me when I hit the surface!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

toner said:


> hey clint i think we all do dumb things occasionallyi've never hit the sand at the tenaco with 32%02 yet :d


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

no woryz said:


> Ouch, touché.... Who told you that?..... Lol.... No real damage from that at all just a little twitchy sometimes.... Did I mention it was a stud gag down there...


Clint....so that's what's wrong with you.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw a boat a few months back about 20 miles out of orange beach diving. Two divers jumped in the water and the driver of the boat just drifted off. Way off. I'm sure he knew the coordinates, but damn that just seemed dangerous. He went fishing about 500-600 yards back for about 30 minutes. I kind of kept an eye out for two heads to pop up because we did not know where they were at that point, and no there was no dive flag where he dropped them off. 
Seemed a little unsafe, but I'm no diver, so who am I to point them out. They probably do it that way every time. 
I saw several boats that looked just like the boat In The original picture out around the trysler grounds this past weekend


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> I saw a boat a few months back about 20 miles out of orange beach diving. Two divers jumped in the water and the driver of the boat just drifted off. Way off. I'm sure he knew the coordinates, but damn that just seemed dangerous. He went fishing about 500-600 yards back for about 30 minutes. I kind of kept an eye out for two heads to pop up because we did not know where they were at that point, and no there was no dive flag where he dropped them off.
> Seemed a little unsafe, but I'm no diver, so who am I to point them out. They probably do it that way every time.
> I saw several boats that looked just like the boat In The original picture out around the trysler grounds this past weekend


Agree. GPS can crap out at anytime (usually a bad electrical connection or blown fuse) and then good luck trying to find the spot where you dropped the divers off....without any refences. 

Unless I anchor, I will always drop a marker buoy on the spot. A lot easier to keep an eye out for the divers with a marker buoy as reference.

Also, I always try to rig the anchor line to the anchor buoy. This way, I can drop the entire package overboard and go pick up a diver who has drifted off. This still allows the other divers to come up the anchor line and wait for pickup without drifting off.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We "liveboat" all the time. Hate to anchor. 
Our safety protocol involves a marker buoy, boat gps with " goto" set to divers drop point, secondary handheld gps in cup holder....also with goto set.
You can usually track individual divers by their bubble trail.
If there are other boats in the area....i can stay within 50 feet of the divers position.....otherwise I give them a little space.

If there is a current....or rough conditions - we find an easy to navigate wreck and anchor.
We ALWAYS have a very skilled operator on the boat.
We have had the anchor drag, or the line get cut, other boats foul their anchor into our line....or hit the boat.
A lot can happen while you are down for your dive....you really need surface support..... For me it's not just an option.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

----oops.


----------

